# Cancelling a Worldmark Reservation last minute



## Gina Cabell (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello,

I have a reservation for Feb 3rd - 9th at one of the resorts and I now have a work obligation so I can't make it.  I tried to cancel my reservation online but it says that there is no cancellation and that I won't be refunded any money for my stay.  

Has anyone successfully canceled a reservation with a no-cancel restriction and got their money/credits back?  I booked it with inventory specials and it looks like they still have a lot of rooms available.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 30, 2019)

Only for serious illness. Why is this in TUG Lounge and not Worldmark?


----------



## rhonda (Jan 30, 2019)

Phone in to cancel, if you must.  You should be able to request a refund of monies paid to the extent that the space was consumed by another member.  However, if the room sits empty, there will be no refund offered.  The refund is a manual process requested after the travel dates have passed.  (That was true at the time I last used it ... but that was long ago.  Good luck!)


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 30, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> Only for serious illness. Why is this in TUG Lounge and not Worldmark?


Could be so that it will be seen by more folks - the WorldMark forum is not the easiest forum to find here....


----------



## rhonda (Jan 30, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Could be so that it will be seen by more folks - the WorldMark forum is not the easiest forum to find here....


Ah ... and that is why I love scanning TUG using the "Recent Threads" feature!


----------



## bizaro86 (Jan 30, 2019)

You need to call to cancel. They will only refund to the extent the night are used by someone else, and not until after the stay.

Also, it isn't the specific unit you had that needs to be booked. It is EVERY unit of that type. If even one goes unbooked they won't refund.

So if you can't make it and there is lots of availability, you may be better off advertising the stay in the last minute forum here. The limit is $100/night, but it might be better to go less to make it a bargain and get it rented. This option is better if you have a free guest certificate left.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jan 30, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Ah ... and that is why I love scanning TUG using the "Recent Threads" feature!



And I do too - but your point does remind me of how easy it is to 'miss' posts and replies in the Recent Threads feature if things get really busy around here.  I may be actively participating in a good number of threads at any one time but if a bit of time elapses before I check in again, I may have threads on pages 1, 6 and 10 of the Recent Threads forum and it is real easy to miss thread responses as I click through pages in the Recent Threads forum.  I see the Watch Thread and Watch Forums features at the top of the page, but I haven't made use of them.  I probably should though.  

Have a pleasant remainder of your evening, Rhonda!


----------



## easyrider (Jan 30, 2019)

Gina Cabell said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a reservation for Feb 3rd - 9th at one of the resorts and I now have a work obligation so I can't make it.  I tried to cancel my reservation online but it says that there is no cancellation and that I won't be refunded any money for my stay.
> 
> Has anyone successfully canceled a reservation with a no-cancel restriction and got their money/credits back?  I booked it with inventory specials and it looks like they still have a lot of rooms available.



If you used bonus time and missed your cancellation date you might be able to post the week on the bargain deals at tug or maybe join the worldmark facebook page and post it there. 

Bill


----------



## Firepath (Jan 30, 2019)

If you check the resort for Bonus Time availability you can get an idea of how likely yours is to be picked up by someone else. I've cancelled 3 times past the cancellation date and always got my points back, but mine were more desirable locations and times, so that helped; and like others said, you have to call to request it as it's not automatic. Once you cancel you can also watch for the different type units in Bonus Time. I have to admit that's a little nerve-racking though, as the different dates and units would appear and disappear, then others appear, and so on.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 30, 2019)

Firepath said:


> If you check the resort for Bonus Time availability you can get an idea of how likely yours is to be picked up by someone else. I've cancelled 3 times past the cancellation date and always got my points back, but mine were more desirable locations and times, so that helped; and like others said, you have to call to request it as it's not automatic. Once you cancel you can also watch for the different type units in Bonus Time. I have to admit that's a little nerve-racking though, as the different dates and units would appear and disappear, then others appear, and so on.



With bonus time, the wm member pays cash, with no points involved. The same goes for fax time and all reservations that are cash payment.

Bill


----------

